

Does Netflix Know Javascript? - seasoup
http://joshpowell.ulitzer.com/node/1213870

======
xpaulbettsx
The title is "Does Netflix Know Javascript?" (i.e. implying they don't), then
he writes:

"Overall, I have to give the netflix site an A- in the way they handle their
javascript/css. The do almost everything right, and are strongly optimized.
It’s a site done well, much better then 90% of the websites out there, even
large well known ones. My hats off to the developers."

...

------
clistctrl
jeez i wish someone could comb through my site with this much detail for free
too.

